# Element in IFrame ansprechen



## SeeSharpNewBee (30. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich lade eine Seite in einen IFrame, und möchte auf ein Element, von dem ich die ID habe zugreifen, wie gehe ich da vor, da

```
top.frames["map_prev"].document.getElementById('map')
```
nicht funktioniert. Bitte um Hilfe, danke!


----------



## fanste (30. Juni 2006)

Wenn es eine "fremde" Seite ist, also von einem anderen Server kommt, hast du keine Zugriffserlaubnis.

Aber das beste wird sein, wenn du uns einfach mal den Fehler nennst.


----------

